# Made up some more BBB (pics!)



## gersus (Mar 28, 2012)

The supply of buckboard bacon (BBB) was getting dangerously low in the freezer so here we go.

I dry cured three slabs I saved back from recent sausage endeavors, about 7-8lb total.

(This is not to be confused with dry curing like with sausage)

All I did was weigh each piece, add appropriate amount of TQ, some garlic pepper, and some brown sugar and rub it all over them in a ziploc. 

A week later here we are... I soaked them in ice water for about 30 minutes.








In the smokehouse







 I like to lay mine down. I picked those grates up at Lowes on clearance last fall for like $7 or so. They're the perfect size for my smokehouse.

I let them dry for about an hour before I added smoke. Then I fired up the AMNPS about half or so full of hickory, oak, and apple. I'm not the biggest fan of oak to be honest but I've found that using some oak in the mix adds a bit of familiarity to the foods since oak is the main tree around here and is so commonly used. 

I ran the smokehouse at about 120 for about 10 hours.







The AMNPS did a great job as always. 

I threw 'em in the fridge overnight and sliced them tonight. 

Here we go...







Mmmmm! I love this stuff!!































I'm really liking the resealable bags.

Thanks!


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 28, 2012)

NICE BBB!!!! I will be smoking some Sunday hopefully !!!!!


----------



## gersus (Mar 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see yours Shoneyboy!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow that looks deadly!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 28, 2012)

That looks great! I've got a small piece going on the smoker tomorrow for bf's dad.


----------



## drakin (Mar 29, 2012)

NICE!!! BBB...what slab of loin is that?...the last BBB I made was from sams but unsure what the cut was...anyway it didn't have as much marble as yours.

Thanks


----------



## gersus (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks guys (and gal) ;)

It isn't loin. They're slabs from pork butts I bought from a butcher. It was the first time I'd bought from them, but not my last.


----------



## sam3 (Mar 30, 2012)

That came out great! Something I would like to try someday.


----------

